# Favorite animal   Funny, well maybe...



## smokey paul (Jun 6, 2010)

This maybe a good joke or???

Kinda old but does fit here...

\

*Our teacher asked us what our favorite animal was, and I said, "Fried chicken." She said I wasn't funny, but she couldn't have been right, everyone else in the class laughed.*

*My parents told me to always be truthful and honest, and I am.  Fried chicken is my favorite animal.  I told my dad what happened, and he said my teacher was probably a member of PETA.  He said they love animals very much.  I do, too.  Especially chicken, pork and beef.*

*Anyway, my teacher sent me to the principal's office.  I told him what happened, and he laughed too.  Then he told me not to do it again.*

*The next day in class my teacher asked me what my favorite live animal was.  I told her it was chicken.  She asked me why, just like she'd asked the other children.*

*So I told her it was because you could make them into fried chicken.  She sent me back to the principal's office again.  He laughed, and told me not to do it again.*

*I don't understand.  My parents taught me to be honest, but my teacher doesn't like it when I am.  Today, my teacher asked us to tell her what famous person we admire most.*

*I told her, "Colonel Sanders".*
*Guess where I am now...*


----------



## smokey paul (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## tom37 (Jun 6, 2010)

It don't matter who you are...... Thats funny!


----------



## meateater (Jun 7, 2010)

I would have answered the same.


----------



## cruizer (Jun 7, 2010)

That's good fer sure!


----------



## jamminjimi (Jun 10, 2010)

That is just what I needed. Agood laugh.


----------



## crazybuoy (Jun 24, 2010)

Adopted Turtle
Deep within a forest a little turtle began to climb a tree. After hours of effort he reached the top, jumped into the air waving his front legs and crashed to the ground. After recovering, he slowly climbed the tree again, jumped, and fell to the ground. 

The turtle tried again and again while a couple of birds sitting on a branch watched his sad efforts. Finally, the female bird turned to her mate. 

"Dear," she chirped, "I think it's time to tell him he's adopted."


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 24, 2010)

crazybuoy said:


> Adopted Turtle
> Deep within a forest a little turtle began to climb a tree. After hours of effort he reached the top, jumped into the air waving his front legs and crashed to the ground. After recovering, he slowly climbed the tree again, jumped, and fell to the ground.
> 
> The turtle tried again and again while a couple of birds sitting on a branch watched his sad efforts. Finally, the female bird turned to her mate.
> ...


LOL


----------



## hitmark (Jul 26, 2010)

What is a dog's favorite job? 

A Rufferee


----------

